# if only love were this rational



## Music Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 14, 2012)

aww that's really nice!

Scrolling down I thought it was boobs though.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

How profound!


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 14, 2012)

Love is like pie: cloying, flaky, and irrational.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 14, 2012)

Love is like cake; although it is not, many people on the internet think that it is a lie.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

Ain't love a kick in the head?


----------



## nastypass (Apr 15, 2012)

my only complaint is that the corners of the right angle symbols (pardon if they have an actual name!) don't line up with the dotted line.  this is worrisome.

aaa and on closer inspection it doesn't even look like it's properly square!  though that could just as easily be a perspective issue, since it looks like a camera picture.  calm, self, calm.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

I had to tilt the camera to avoid casting a shadow. Probably still somewhat off; should've used ruler and compass for this one, I guess.


----------

